# الزمن وملكوت الله - حديث عن وقت الفراغ



## aymonded (8 يونيو 2012)

*الزمن وملكوت الله - حديث عن وقت الفراغ *​ 
+++ ما هو الوقت والزمن: ببساطة هو (( الساعات التي نملكها الآن، أو بمعنى أدق هو اللحظة التي نعيشها الآن ))

*1- الزمن وملكوت الله :*
... معظمنا يعيش نهاره كيفما اتفق، وإذا جاء الليل فهو راحة من العمل وتعب النهار وكفى، وبذلك لم يعد للوقت قيمة حقيقية في حياتنا، وفي زحمة الحياة نسينا الأبدية والحياة في المسيح الرب، ويضيع الوقت وتتسرب ساعاته من بين أيدينا !!!
وقد أصبح الاستماع لصوت الله، شبه مستحيل، لأن الأذن لم تعد تسمع إلا صخب الدنيا وكل ما فيها من هموم، بل والاهتمام بمسراتها الزائلة، وأصبحت الأحداث من حولنا تحركنا والظروف تتحكم فينا وفي أبديتنا، وأخلاقنا التي ورثناها من الناس وتربينا عليها هي التي نتعامل بها في المجتمع ومع الآخرين؛ أما وصايا الله فلا تتعدى اللسان والمعرفة حسب محفوظات العقل ومعرفة مدارس الأحد أو قراءة الكتب، نتكلم عنها ونتحاور فيها ونتباحث ولكننا لا نعمل بها !!!

وهكذا غابت عنا أصول الحياة الأبدية، وأصبح الزمن أو الوقت مجرد ساعات نقضيها في هذا العالم لكسب لقمة العيش أو لصرف معظم الأحاديث لمواضيع تافهة أو في قصص حب المراهقة أو للمرح أو التهريج الزائد وحسب، وأصبح الوقت بلا قيمة حقيقية !!!  

+ نظام الزمان : 
هو نظام عالمي يرتبط بالعالم الحاضر، وفي نفس ذات الوقت هو نظام إلهي يرتبط بعالم الأبد ...
وكيف يكون التلاقي بين الزمن والأبدية ؟!!!، هل هو نهاية الزمن وبداية الأبدية !!
وهنا معنى الأبدية وملكوت الله هو زوال الزمن: [ كانوا يظنون أن ملكوت الله كان عتيد أن يظهر في الحال ] (لوقا 19: 11)

+ حقيقة الملكوت :
ربنا يسوع المسيح أتى في ملئ الزمان ليحول الزمن إلى أبدية، بمعنى أن يجعلنا نعيش الأبدية في الزمن والساعات التي نقضيها هنا: [ أجاب وقال لا يأتي ملكوت الله بمراقبة، ولا يقولون هوذا هُنا أو هناك لأن *ملكوت الله داخلكم* ] ( لوقا 17: 20و21 )

الأبدية لا تعني – بالطبع – امتداد الزمن إلى ما لانهاية، هذا معنى فكري فلسفي نتاج التفكير العقلي والتحليل المنطقي للناس ...
ولكن المعنى الإلهي الحقيقي هو أن : الأبدية عمل الله في الإنسان بالمسيح يسوع ، وهي الخبرة الروحية للإنسان، خبرة الحياة الأبدية في الزمن، أو نحن في هذا الزمان ولكننا نسلك في الأبدية ...


ففي الظاهر نحن نعيش في الزمن والوقت الذي يزول ويمضي، ولكننا في حياتنا الباطنية الداخلية، نعيش الأبدية لنعلو فوق الزمن، وهذه هي الخبرة العملية لتذوق الجلوس في السماويات في المسيح، لنكتب سيرتنا هُناك بالروح [ وأقامنا معه وأجلسنا معه في السماويات في المسيح يسوع ] (أفسس 2: 6)، لذلك كل من قام مع المسيح يطلب ما فوق حيث الروح أعلن له لأنه رفعه في المسيح لينظر السماويات عينها برؤية الإيمان حي: [ فأن كنتم قد قمتم مع المسيح فاطلبوا ما فوق حيث المسيح جالس عن يمين الله ] (كولوسي 3: 1)...


وبمعنى أوضح :
الأبدية هي: اللقاء مع المسيح، وهي عمل المسيح في حياتنا ...
الأبدية ليست موضوع نفكر فيه، بل حياة نعيشها ونمارسها ونصطبغ بها، ومن هنا أتى إحساس القديسين والرسل بالوقت قريب.
وفي ارتباطنا بالأبدية أي بالمسيح، لا نفقد الزمن، فالأبدية لا تلغي الزمن، ولكنها تحول الزمن وتعظم قيمته جداً ليكون مثمراً للحياة الأبدية.
فالذي يتذوق ملكوت الله في أعماقه، نجد أن الزمن عنده قيم جداً، ويعمل بلا هوادة على تحويله إلى أمجاد رائعة تُحسب له أكليلاً في المجد وليس لهُ فقط، بل للكنيسة ككل لأننا أعضاء بعضنا لبعض في جسد واحد لأننا من لحمه وعظامه...
*فواجب علينا*: أن نُجسد ملكوت الله في هذا الزمان بالحب الصادق والتوبة التي لا تتوقف قط...
​*2- ضياع الهدف :*
... عندما يضيع منا الهدف، وهو الحياة مع الله وتجسيد الملكوت وإعلانه في هذا الزمان، يصبح عندنا ما نسميه: *الشكوى من وقت الفراغ*، والضيق الشديد بل وأحياناً الحزن، ويحدث أننا نشعر بتيه والتساؤل عند البعض من أنا وأين أنا وإلى أين أذهب وما هو غدي !!!
وهذه الحالة واضح فيها أن الهدف ضاع والحياة مع المسيح ليست حقيقية، لأن من يؤمن ويحيا بالمسيح الرب وفيه والروح القدس مشتعلاً في داخله فأنه يكون لسان حاله برؤية الإيمان في المسيح الرب: [ ... أعلم من أين أتيت وإلى أين أذهب ... ] ( يوحنا 8: 14 )

*فمشكلة الفراغ ، مشكلة داخلية :*


+ العين لا تبصر: تحتاج لانفتاح البصيرة الداخلية
+ الأذن لا تسمع: تحتاج أن تشفى لتسمع الصوت الإلهي
+ الذهن منغلق : يحتاج لمعجزة المسيح ( فتح ذهنهم ليفهموا الكتب ) 
فالذهن الممتلئ بالنور والمعرفة الإلهية يشتاق جداً أن يفتش الكتب ليجد الحياة الأبدية ويستمتع بها ويتعمق ويتأصل فيها ...


*3- مفتدين الوقت :*
الوقت الذي نملكه هو اللحظة التي نحيا الآن، ليس هو الأمس ولا الغد بل *الآن*، ولابد من أن نستثمر اللحظة التي نحياها الآن  ...

الوقت عُملة صعبة، إما أن نربح بها أو نخسرها تماماً !!!
والربح الحقيقي: حينما تتحول لحساب ما هوَّ خالد وأبدي، أي لحساب ملكوت الله ...



والسؤال المطروح الآن: 
هل معنى ذلك نُصلي 24 ساعة ونقرأ الكتاب المقدس وتتوقف كل أعمالنا أو نسبح ونذهب للكنيسة ونهمل المجتمع وكل ما يدور حولنا !!!
وبالطبع هذا هو اعتراض العقل بسبب ظلمة كثيفة تسطو وتُسيطر على الذهن فتمنع القلب من الوصول لحياة الروح في نواحي الحياة واتجاهاتها إذ يجد الإنسان أنه مستحيل يدخل الله في جميع أعماله اليومية !!!

ولكن بجملة واضحة وصريحة من الكتاب المقدس تزول كل حيرة وارتباك وتُصحح المسيرة: [ لأن ليس أحد منا يعيش لذاته ولا أحد يموت لذاته، لأننا إن عشنا فللرب نعيش وإن متنا فللرب نموت، فأن عشنا وإن متنا فللرب نحن ] (رومية  14: 7و 8)، [ وهو مات لأجل الجميع كي يعيش الأحياء فيما بعد لا لأنفسهم بل للذي مات لأجلهم و قام ] (2كورنثوس  5:  15)، [ لكي لا يعيش أيضا الزمان الباقي في الجسد لشهوات الناس بل لإرادة الله ] (1بطرس  4:  2)، والمعنى واضح أن في كل عمل نعمله نرفع قلبنا لله ونصلي لكي يمد يده فيه ليصير لأجل مجده، وهذا ينطبق على كل أعمالنا حتى التافه منها والصغير أو الكبير فيها...

+ مواهبنــــــــــا :​كل من يحيا لله ينبغي أن يعمل لحساب الملكوت لِما له من مواهب:
[ وأعطى داود سليمان ابنه مثال كل ما كان عنده بالروح لديار بيت الرب ولجميع المخادع حوله ولخزائن بيت الله وخزائن الأقداس ( من جهة هندسة المباني ) ] ( 1أخبار 28: 12 )
[ وملأته من روح الله بالحكمة والفهم والمعرفة وكل صنعة، لاختراع مخترعات ليعمل في الذهب والفضة والنحاس ] ( خرروج 31: 3و4 )

إن العمل حسب موهبة كل شخص وبخاصة الأعمال البسيطة، تبدو كشيء تافه بسيط لا يراه كثيرون أنه يمت بصلة لحساب ملكوت الله، فالغالبية العظمة من الناس – وللأسف خدام كثيرين وأناس روحيين – يعتقدون أن الرجل إنما يُعطى إلهاماً لكي يعيش بالروح أفضل من معيشة أهل العالم ليعمل لحساب ملكوت الله !!!؛ ولكن أن يمتلئ بالروح من أجل أمور عادية وبسيطة ويأخذ روح حكمة، لكي يؤدي أشياء تبدو جميلة لعين الجسد ليعمل بها لحساب الملكوت، فهذا غير معقول ولا يتناسب مع التفكير المنطقي الذي للعقل !!!


ولكن هذا هو قمة الصعود بالإلهام لتجلي ملكوت الله وسط العالم المادي الحاضر، من خلال الحكمة التي تلهم اليد والعين والقدم وكل حواس الإنسان وملكاته الخاصة لمجد الله ...
فالإنسان عَبَّر بالإلهام عن الله، بأعمال يديه، وعَبَّر عن إحساسه بالله بواسطة النغم، واللحن، والآلة الموسيقية، والنحت، والرسم، والكتابة، والشعر، والبناء، والهندسة، والملبس، والمأكل ... الخ
فلا بد من نستثمر الوقت لحساب ملكوت الله بحسب ما وضع الله فينا من مواهب تدل على بصمته فينا، لنجسد الملكوت ونعمل لحساب مجد المسيح والكنيسة، لنكون له شهوداً ...​
*نصائـــــح آبائيـــــة :*
يقول الأب اسحق تلميذ الأنبا انطونيوس: [ + يجب أن نلقي عنا تماماً: كل اغتياب ونميمة، الأحاديث الفارغة، المزاح وكلام السفه، الغضب، والعبوسة الكثيرة المقلقة، الشهوة الجسدانية المؤدية للهلاك، الطمع. كل هذه الأوجاع والعيوب النفسية يجب أن نتحرر منها تماماً، ونقاومها بشدة بالصلاة ونقتلعها من أصولها.
فحينما نقطع هذه العلل وغيرها التي لا تخفى على أحد، حينئذ أول كل شيء، يجب أن نضع أساساً أميناً من التواضع العميق، يصلح ليكون أساساً لبرج الفضائل الذي سيرتفع نحو السماء.

+ إن طبيعة النفس تُقارن بريشة في غاية الرقة والنعومة، أو هي كجناح خفيف غاية في الخفة، فإذا لم يلحق هذه الريشة أو هذا الجناح عارض ما أو تلف بسبب الرطوبة الخارجية فإنه يُحمَل عالياً حتى عنان السماء، طبيعياً من تلقاء ذاته بعامل خفته وبمعونة نفخة بسيطة .

أما إذا لحق به خلل أو ألمَّت به رطوبة فليس فقط تعجز أن تحمله خفة طبيعته إلى أي علوٍ ما، بل أنه ينحدر إلى أسفل بثقل الرطوبة التي احتوته. هكذا أيضاً النفس، إذا لم تُثقل بالعيوب التي تؤثر في طبيعتها الروحانية بهموم هذا العالم أو تفسدها الشهوات المؤذية، تستطيع، كما كانت في أول أمرها، أن تُحمَل عالياً بمواهب نقاوتها الطبيعية بمعونة نفخة خفيفة من التأمل الروحي، تاركة وراءها كل الأمور السُفلية المادية لتعبر هي إلى السماوات وإلى غير المرئيات ] ( عن حياة الصلاة الأرثوذكسية صفحة 265 و 266 )


وهبنا الله أن نفتدي الوقت ونستثمره لحساب مجده الذي لا يزول، فيتحول لنا الوقت لأبدية وإكليل فخر لمجد أسم الله العظيم ... النعمة معكم​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 يونيو 2012)

الله موضوع رائع جداا استاذي

وبجد لخصت فيه حاجات كتير مهمه

كنت سمعت من أحد الأباء تأمل عن الابديه والزمن 
كان حد بيسأل إزاي الأبديه أو اللانهايه  
ابونا رد بالمنطق 
قاله لما بتبقي موجود مع حد بتحبه او وقت حلو بيعدي عليك
هتلاقي نفسك مش بتحس بالوقت
هكذا الأبديه واللانهايه وجودنا مع الله في حضره لا توصف 
ووجود الجسد النوراني
ليقل الوقت ليصل إلي صفر 
وهنا نصل إلي الي الأبديه

ربنا يباركك استاذي

سلام الرب يكون معاك ​


----------



## aymonded (8 يونيو 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> الله موضوع رائع جداا استاذي
> 
> وبجد لخصت فيه حاجات كتير مهمه
> 
> ...



رغم من أن هذا غير دقيق لأننا لا نجد الزمن يقل للصفر
بل يمتد للأبدية ويجعلها حاضرة لأنه يتبدل في المسيح بزمن جديد يُسمى زمن القيامة
وهو اليوم الثامن أي اليوم الجديد الذي نعيشه في الخلود، لأن الزمن في هذه الحالة يتحول لمجد خاص في المسيح
فمفهوم أنه يصل لصفر غير دقيق، لأنه يتحول لمجد ويثمر فينا ثمر ملكوت الله، زماننا الجديد
مع أن التأمل حلو للغاية، ولكن الحقيقة الروحية لا تبطل الزمن بل تغير الوقت ليُحسب في المسيح
كوني في ملء نعمة الله وفرح الخلاص آمين فآمين
​


----------



## PoNA ELLY (8 يونيو 2012)

فعلاً عندك حق أستاذي هو كان وصف بسيط يقرب المفهموم

سلام الرب يكون معاك ​


----------



## aymonded (8 يونيو 2012)

PoNA ELLY قال:


> فعلاً عندك حق أستاذي هو كان وصف بسيط يقرب المفهموم
> 
> سلام الرب يكون معاك ​



بالطبع هو بيوصل المفهوم ليكون قريب من الناس وبخاصة الذي لم يدخل في هذه الخبرة
وأشكرك على ردك الحلو، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، نعمة ربنا يسوع تغمر قلبك بالسلام والمسرة آمين
​


----------



## mohssin (11 سبتمبر 2012)

*شكرااا لك . موضوع  قيم . الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2012)

mohssin قال:


> *شكرااا لك . موضوع  قيم . الرب يبارك خدمتك*​



ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب
كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع وبره آمين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 سبتمبر 2012)

موضوع. رائع جدا...
محتاجا أقرأه تانى. خصوصا الجزء الأول علشان استوعب كويس.
أشكرك. الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (11 سبتمبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك يا أختي، فقط صلي من أجلي
النعمة معك
​


----------

